# Wanted 17” x 9 ish R32 wheels



## Marl (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi, 
I***8217;m after some 17x9 ET 20 ish wheels for my R32
Desmond Regamaster would be perfect but open to suggestions!!!

Cheers Marl


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

sent you a pm


----------

